# What host do you use?



## shovenose (Aug 1, 2013)

Just curious  I'd say the TPU regulars are quite techy... let's see how that correlates to hosting choices. If your host is not in the list, choose other and post below 
Thanks!


I made a random list of hosting providers I could think off the top of my head, so I probably forgot a bunch.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 1, 2013)

NFO servers for game server hosting (we use their virtual dedicated servers) and shared webhosting.
https://www.nfoservers.com/


----------



## shovenose (Aug 1, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> NFO servers for game server hosting (we use their virtual dedicated servers) and shared webhosting.
> https://www.nfoservers.com/



Heard some good stuff about them...

Anybody else?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 1, 2013)

Inetu
Amazon ec2
Windows azure
TMZ VPS

Partner with inetu.. want a deal...? Let me know!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just FYI, A Small Orange is an EIG brand.


----------



## SaltyFish (Aug 1, 2013)

What? No PRQ?


----------



## shovenose (Aug 1, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Just FYI, A Small Orange is an EIG brand.



No, it's a HostNine company  not EIG as far as I can tell.


----------



## Frick (Aug 1, 2013)

Should have been in the title it's a US thing.

I know people who have used FSData in the past and was pleased with them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2013)

shovenose said:


> No, it's a HostNine company  not EIG as far as I can tell.



According to this page it is: http://www.enduranceinternational.com/our-company/our-brands


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh god no they gobbled up ASO!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------

